
Show HN: Bored Chat – one-on-one chat app where all chats are public - resdirector
Bored Chat&#x27;s a one-on-one chat app where you meet people...where all chats are public. The idea is that you can suss someone out <i>before</i> you chat to them. I.e. see if they&#x27;re interesting or boring or a creep etc. You can tell a lot about someone&#x27;s behaviour by seeing how they interact with others.<p>Currently I have a small little community happening.<p>iOS only at this stage: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;bored-chat-chat-with-strangers&#x2F;id1241622005?mt=8" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;bored-chat-chat-with-strange...</a><p>Keen to hear feedback and suggestions :).
======
badrabbit
Neat. Reminds me of diewithme:[https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/02/die-with-me-
is-a-chat-app-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/02/die-with-me-is-a-chat-
app-for-sharing-your-phones-last-gasp/)

Is your chat app asynchronous? As in sending a public message for an offline
user?

~~~
resdirector
> Is your chat app asynchronous? As in sending a public message for an offline
> user?

Ah, so DieWithMe is an interesting, but different concept.

With Bored Chat, it's simply a chat app where you interact via an iMessage
like UI. The difference is that all your chat logs (your chat history) are
viewable to the world on your profile page...and on a main "activity" feed.

So Bored Chat is basically chat, but with no privacy whatsoever!

